# Defined Details - Tesla Model S - New Car Protection Plus - Glasgow



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Defined Details - Tesla Model S - New Car Protection Plus - Glasgow









The Home of Vehicle Perfection.















Email: [email protected] | Tel: 07817 224 869.
www.defined-details.co.uk[/B]

I was contacted by the future owner of a brand new Tesla Model S. He informed me due to eventually picking up this new purchase. He was planning on Flying down to London and driving the Tesla back hope. Tesla where prepared to deliver the vehicle on the Tuesday. But due to the long waiting time. The owner prefer to take delivery personally and take delivery prior to going off on holiday. 
On the evening the car was dropped off and a per detail appraisal was carried out. On inspection it was clear there where many marks within the finish. That would have to be address. Prior to being coated. 
Excuse the bugs and grim on the panels. But at this stage the car had covered over 400 miles during the previous night and had not been wash. This would be carried out the following morning.



























Most of the defect thus far where cause in the preparation. Prior to hand over. The defect shown below. Where unfortunately manufacturer related and the finish of the paintwork within the factory.

DA Micro marking


Typical machine holograming



DA Pigtails still in the finish






It was clear to see the car would require a minimum of a two stage polish to remove the defects present.

The following day the day was moved outside and the standard wash process and chemical decontamination took place.



Bugs where pre treated with bug removers to aid and soften. Prior to pre washing.




While the bug remover was left to work. I moved onto the wheels and arches. Wheels were cleaned with smartwheels, Tyres & Arches degrease and worked over with varrious brushes and the rinsed under high pressure. Iron X was used to further remove any fallout present on or within the wheels.









The cars body work was rinse under high pressure. Prior to receiving the first of two snow foams and rinsing clean.





Once i was happy that most of the heavy grim bug residue where removed. The paint work was once again treated with Iron X to remove any metal from within the paintwork.
The car then received and dedicated two bucket wash and rinsed free of any shampoo and residue. Prior to being returned to the unit to be Clay bared.



Once clayed and dried off. The paintwork was given a dedicated wipe down to remove any fillers applied during the vehicle prep work. This leave the paint work squeaky clean and ready for paint assessments to be carried out. 
As the initial assessment it was clear that the clear on this vehicle was very soft and responded well to a middle of the road correctional polish and pad combo. This combo would be used within all the correction work. Prior to being further refined with a dedicated finish polish and pad.

Few picture taken under a 3M Sungun showing before and after shot. No refining or finishing at this time. Fully wiped down to remove any possible filling or masking at cutting stage.

Da sanding haze




































The interior was given a light wipe over with Polish Angel Bellaclean. To cleanse the leather and clean all the hard surfaces. Polish Angel Intimate was used to protect hard surface and Gtech L1 to protect the leather.





Engine bay cleaned and protected hahaha.


Finished interior.








Once I was happy with the level of correction and this was verified under a verity of different lights sources. I moved on to a light finishing set and then carried out a further wipe down prior to CquartzUk being applied. Within the recommended guidelines laid down by CarproUK and there detailer approval scheme. Angelwax H2GO rain repellent was applied to the all window.



CquartzUk was applied and left over night to fullu cure. Prior to Reload being applied to protect the coating from environmental damage and safe guard the product till it become chemical reisstant and full hardened.
Few picture late in the evening prior to reload and finish off Tyres and trims.












Early the following day a light dusting of Carpro Reload was applied, Trims & Arches protected with Carpro Perl. And the car was given a final check over prior to handover on a bight and sunny morning.
Thank you for taking the time to read this post and hope you found it interesting. All comments and questions welcome.

Gordon.



































​


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

That's a lot of damage for a new car, wow. Good turn around though, looks great!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't believe how bad the car seemed to begin with. I hope the dealer is paying for the correction! Looks stunning afterwards though, well done! :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Fantastic finish achieved on a rare and interesting car - some really good before and after contrast shots with the sun gun. :thumb: Not many Tesla's featured on DW!


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Looks like a combination of a Maserati and a Jaguar.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

beautiful finish, i so want one of those cars.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

How it should be done using different lighting sources and showing correction given from same angles before and afters as always Gordon a proper write up you must post more now your back again :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

So that is your secret, you detail with your eyes closed ..
Awesome work from an awesome guy :thumb:..
As Some have said, nice to see a light source on an after shot, something not seen much these days ..


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing work as per usual G :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Reanimation said:


> Looks like a combination of a Maserati and a Jaguar.


I'm gonna go love child of a Jag and an Aston, which is no bad thing.

Great finish it really is incredible how much imperfection there is on a "new" car.

How big is the interior display screen on these things?!?


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks absolutely stunning


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Great work, Gordon. Lovely looking interior on those cars.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have never owned a brand new car, never mind a premium one, I would be jumping up and down on the dealers head if that was mine and it turned up like that


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Shame Tesla put them out like this but at least this lucky model S got the Defined Details treatment.

Sublime work as always, never fail to impress.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Flawless as always Gordon. Great work dude


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

hardyd44 said:


> I have never owned a brand new car, never mind a premium one, I would be jumping up and down on the dealers head if that was mine and it turned up like that


Completely agree. That was a disgrace!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!!

Look at the size of the dash screen!!


So, is this a 7 seater?? 

I can't work out how/why there are 2 seats in the boot??


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Look at the size of the dash screen!!
> 
> ...


Kids seats, weird I know, but also cool to have the option.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top drawer Gordon, i do remember you saying this was bad but didnt think it was that bad, nice work matey.


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Excellent work. Lovely motors those - so much bigger than many imagine. 

If I had bought that car in such a bad condition, the dealer would have paid for fixing the paint ; shocking!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Good to see more from you again Gordon, another master class example :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome job grandpa.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job Gordon.


----------



## LeeJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks stunning. I had mine done at http://topcardetailing.co.uk/tesla-s-the-ultimate-detail/ and, although the paintwork was bad, it wasn't quite that bad!

Tesla offered to have the car in for paint correction but I had already booked my car in and (as of today), the nearest Tesla shop is over 240 miles away.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow great job Gordon. Some nice shots.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantastic work...



Sicskate said:


> I can't work out how/why there are 2 seats in the boot??


No fuel tank.

One of our clients has one, he loves it. Plugs it in overnight and gets the cheaper rate leccy.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Gordon , didn't know you could do that kind of job with your eyes shut hahahahahaha:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Mario


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I do like this car and would love to own one, that is amazing work too :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you all for the very kind comments. They are really apptrsiated :thumb:


m4rkymark said:


> I can't believe how bad the car seemed to begin with. I hope the dealer is paying for the correction! Looks stunning afterwards though, well done! :thumb:


I cant go into many details. But Tesla USA are looking into these matters. They are stringently inspected over in the US. Prior to being dismantled and rebuilt in the respective country. But they agree. Something is going wrong from disassembley to delivery. As for costs incurred. Well that is a private matter. Between Customer and the manufacturer



Goodfella36 said:


> How it should be done using different lighting sources and showing correction given from same angles before and afters as always Gordon a proper write up you must post more now your back again :thumb:


Old habits die hard Lee and as we know There is only the right way to show true correction.



dooka said:


> So that is your secret, you detail with your eyes closed ..
> Awesome work from an awesome guy :thumb:..
> As Some have said, nice to see a light source on an after shot, something not seen much these days ..


Now that had blown it. Did not wish anyone to know. Thanks Rob



CarPro.UK said:


> Shame Tesla put them out like this but at least this lucky model S got the Defined Details treatment.
> 
> Sublime work as always, never fail to impress.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you Craig. After that comment. I am guessing I owe you a box of Donuts now. And as they say roll on number 2 


Sicskate said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Look at the size of the dash screen!!
> 
> ...


The rear seats in the boot space are very accommodating. Designed for children. But you can remove the stripped section to make this a foot well or if the seating is not required it also is the storage area. For the same seats offering a huge boot. Back and front.



alxg said:


> Good to see more from you again Gordon, another master class example :thumb:


Thank you also Alex. Good to see you still around m8. Hope you are well.



suspal said:


> Awesome job grandpa.


The name is sticking and well becoming appropriate also. Mind you if I am Grampa. Mario must be Great grandad. :lol:



LeeJ said:


> Looks stunning. I had mine done at http://topcardetailing.co.uk/tesla-s-the-ultimate-detail/ and, although the paintwork was bad, it wasn't quite that bad!
> 
> Tesla offered to have the car in for paint correction but I had already booked my car in and (as of today), the nearest Tesla shop is over 240 miles away.


You are not alone I am afraid and as mentioned earlier. Tesla are looking into these issues. I have viewed two further Tesla's and well. Slight improvements. But certainly not what you would call perfect.

Gordon.


----------



## Imperial Wax (Oct 20, 2014)

One thing that really impresses about these cars is the door handles! I know its only a small part but the amount of engineering gone into making them is amazing!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Top drawer work as always Gordon. :wave:

We've seen some horrendous examples of these come through the door (as we've done a few) but they are taking steps to improve the condition of the cars before they leave the West Drayton depot anyway. I've had a couple of their guys come in and buy refinishing products from us.

However, due to the sheer volume of cars they have to prepare for collection they don't get any longer than approx 1 hour per car (inside and out) so they'll never be anywhere near perfect.

Fortunately for us they are a joy to work on, despite the sheer size of them and look amazing when completed to a level such as this. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Cian (Oct 5, 2014)

A very good piece of work for sure. Well done @DefinedDetails.

In relation to the imperfections from the outset, as stated above, Tesla USA are looking at ways to improve. Being a new manufacturer, perfection takes time and it is safe to say Tesla are getting there. The Model S is a very unique car and should be appreciated for a lot more than its beautiful body!

EVERY "new" car, regardless of brand, has imperfections. Some less and others more.. 
I have worked on various high end new cars and I can assure anybody that this Tesla's imperfections is no different. 99% of new cars leave the dealers like this regardless of the badge.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Cracking work and a great turnaround. Shocking to see the damage already on the car.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Truly excellent work there.

Sadly, I've heard of several Tesla S cars with horrific paintwork, including seeing a few in their dealership in West Drayton (just round the corner from my house). Suggests that bodywork QA is not a high priority for them, which is sad on such a nice (and expensive) car.

Chris


----------

